
Show HN: How to inject malicious contracts with delegatecall - nczhu
https://medium.com/coinmonks/ethernaut-lvl-16-preservation-walkthrough-how-to-inject-malicious-contracts-with-delegatecall-81e071f98a12
======
mtmail
Blog posts should be submitted without the 'Show HN'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

